# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Polls  >  Best System Recovery Tool to all members?

## Ultima Weapon

Im currently using Deep Freeze & It works fine with me. :Cheesy: 
Deep Freeze pushes mallware into the bermuda triangle literally.!!

----------


## Sjoeii

I miss non of the above.
I'm testing Norton Ghost 14 right now.

----------

